# Accentuació en el català del País Valencià



## TraductoraPobleSec

Amics, molt bon dia.

La meva lectura actual és el darrer llibre de l'escriptor de la Safor Josep Piera. És un dels meus preferits de sempre, un clàssic de les meves prestatgeries, i aquesta vegada m'està sorprenent no pel lirisme ni per la qualitat de la prosa, sinó per l'accentuació de certes paraules, que no recordo haver-les vistes així en altres obres seves ni enlloc .

Ahir, per exemple, em vaig trobar amb tres paraules escrites amb accent tancat que jo juraria que també en valencià van amb accent obert:

*Anglés*
*Francés*
*Aprés (participi d'aprendre)*

Algú me'n pot dir res? Quin misteri! 

Gràcies, com sempre.


----------



## Cecilio

Hola, Tradu. No sé exactament com està la qüestió de quines formes són acceptades o no, però jo, igual que Piera, utilitze sistemàticament l'accent tancat en paraules del tipus "anglés", "depén", etc. Aquestes "e" es pronuncien com a "e" tancada a València. Per cert, acabe d'escriure "València" quan aquesta "e" la pronunciem també tancada... No somos nada!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cecilio, mil gràcies, com sempre!

És que em va sobtar tant en llegir-ho. Repassaré altres llibres d'aquesta autor, a veure si també hi ha coses així. De tota manera, suposo que no, perquè no se m'haurien escapat: és que això sobta, si més no als que no som valencianets.

Gràcies a besets a la bella València!


----------



## brau

Esta relacionat amb l'evolucio de les vocals del llati. Com ja s'ha dit, aquestes paraules es pronuncien com a 'e' tancada al PV, com es pronunciaven en llati, i l'accentuacio classica es per tant amb accent tancat. Darrerament, pero, per tal d'unificar l'ortografia, es cada vegada mes comu trobar aquestes paraules escrites amb accent obert. 

Perdo per no posar accents, estic a Irlanda.


----------



## Samaruc

En realitat crec que no es tracta d'un tret exclusivament valencià, sinó de tot el català occidental, això de pronunciar els participis i els gentilicis acabats en "es" tònica amb una "e" tancada.

De fet, si no vaig errat, aquesta és una qüestió que presenta una clara divergència dialectal: tancat en occidental, obert en oriental continental i neutre en oriental illenc, o sia, que és complicat oferir una ortografia que puga satisfer totes les variants...

L'opció ortogràfica que s'ha triat com a la més convergent és la de l'oriental continental, no sé si amb encert, però és el que ja s'ha establert i, per tant, el que generalment es veu en textos formals tot i que, especialment al País Valencià, no és estrany trobar l'alternativa amb accent tancat amb relativa freqüència (de fet, trobe, també és normativa).

Salut.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Moltes gràcies una altra vegada, xicons. A veure quan vinc a passejar-me per les Valències i paro bé l'orella. També estaré atenta quan escolti Raimon, que, de tant en tant, em ve de gust (m'abelleix, com dieu vosaltres )


----------



## Cecilio

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Moltes gràcies una altra vegada, xicons. A veure quan vinc a passejar-me per les Valències i paro bé l'orella. També estaré atenta quan escolti Raimon, que, de tant en tant, em ve de gust (m'abelleix, com dieu vosaltres )



La veritat és que Raimon, a pesar de tots els anys que porta vivint a Barcelona, conserva plenament el seu accent valencià, així que sí, pot ser un bon exemple de pronunciació valenciana.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hola, Cecilio. Però que no eres de vacances? 

Precisament aquest vespre he deixat un post on comentava una accentuació diferent per part de Josep Piera (café).

Pel que fa a Raimon, el disc que tinc és de quan era molt i molt jovenet (quan tot just havia deixat sa mare en el carrer Blanc ), o sigui que si encara xerrra com un bon valencià, no diguem aleshores! 

Moltes gràcies a tots una altra vegada: és genial tenir-vos per aquí i aprendre coses noves sobre com parleu! Personalment és que malauradament estic poc familiaritzada amb València: no hi conec ningú i podríem dir que només m'arriba per les poques vegades que escolto Raimon i quan llegeixo J. Piera (i quan intervé Joan Francesc Mira en el programa del Bassas) 

Besets


----------



## Göthe

El problema de l'accentuació és molt més grau del que la gent s'imagina. Per exemple, no és estrany trobar gent per València que no sap escriure correctament en valencià i que obvia aquesta accentuació o encara pitjor escriu com vol. També hi ha gent que associa l'accent obert amb els pancatalanistes. No em demaneu en quin any es va posar la retolació en valencià amb fons blau dels carrers i places de València capital, però són aquests bons exemples d'incoherència. 

Pel que veig dia a dia hi ha gent que no troba gaire importancia en l'accentuació, però a mi se'm fa un nus a l'estómac cada vegada que veig coses com: Plaça de Valéncia, Habitacións, valenciá, etc.

Perdoneu les errades d'ortografia, sóc estudiant de valencià superior.

Adéu!


----------



## Göthe

Ah i perdoneu que m'he oblidat de dir que la meua opinió sobre la accentuació és conservadora. Crec que tots hauriem d'escriure amb la mateixa accentuació encara que fins i tot cada variant pronuncie de forma diferent.

Encara que a la meu ciutat tothom diu: "inglés", "francés", "Valéncia" i "pero", per exemple, sempre s'hauria d'escriure: anglès, francès, València i però. Fins i tot "però" hauria de pronunciar-se com s'escriu.

Per la meua part, continuaré escrivint en la llengua que considere estàndard.


----------



## Cecilio

Göthe, jo crec que en aquesta vida hi ha coses molt més preocupants que la correcta accentuació i pronunciació de les llengües. A mi no se'm fa cap nus a l'estómac per aquestes coses, encara que sempre hi ha coses que impacten, com ara una "ç" davant de "e" o "i". Crec que en general als territoris de llengua catalana hi ha certa neurosi per la hipercorrecció lingüística, encara que cada vegada més diluïda. Les normes ortogràfiques del català són extremadament complicades i no té molt de sentit anar criticant a tothom per no seguir les normes 'a ultranza'.


----------



## brau

Cecilio said:


> Göthe, jo crec que en aquesta vida hi ha coses molt més preocupants que la correcta accentuació i pronunciació de les llengües. A mi no se'm fa cap nus a l'estómac per aquestes coses, encara que sempre hi ha coses que impacten, com ara una "ç" davant de "e" o "i". Crec que en general als territoris de llengua catalana hi ha certa neurosi per la hipercorrecció lingüística, encara que cada vegada més diluïda. Les normes ortogràfiques del català són extremadament complicades i no té molt de sentit anar criticant a tothom per no seguir les normes 'a ultranza'.


 
Completament d'acord.

Jo afegisc, a més, que si a algú veure València escrit Valéncia li provoca un nus a l'estómac, no se jo que li passará quan veja moltes altres coses. L'accentuació d'aquesta vocal amb accent tancat, al cap i a la fi, reflecteix la pronúncia valenciana, encara que és preferible estandaritzar.


----------

